# Port forwarding, a very strange problem



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a very tricky problem when it comes to opening ports, I will write a short explanation of the weird things that i have figured out so far.

No ports seem to open up when they are supposed to be open according to the routers GUI. 
When i use "port checker"-websites, they even say that port 80 is closed until i actively open it in the router, then it shows up as open. This however only applies to port 80, no other ports shows as open OR allow any traffic through.
The same thing happens when the router is in DMZ.

What I have done so far is google my butt off without any results, I have tried a new router, a new network card, formated, re-installed windows and made sure that my ISP is not blocking the ports that i have tried to open.

My purpose of opening a port is to run a mumble server, which I have run on a Hamachi VPN so far, and that has worked fine.

No one I have consulted so far has been able to figure it out so far, thats why I am asking you guys. Maybe I have missed something obvious, or someone here has an idea of what might be blocking the traffick?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

router make and model?
screen shot of your port forwarding config page?
wan ip? [x out the second octet for security purposes]


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

ASUS RT-N66U is the make and model of my router.
My WAN IP is 212.XXX.129.98.

I have tried with and without the local port, and UDP, TCP and both.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

looking at this config I suspect you need to list the same port under local port as you do in port range.

Otherwise this looks correct though I would name the service name mumble server


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> looking at this config I suspect you need to list the same port under local port as you do in port range.
> 
> Otherwise this looks correct though I would name the service name mumble server


I have done that, and it has not solved the problem. This is so strange. What else could it be if it is not the physical router that is broken, and the windows firewalll is turned off? I don't know of anything else that can block traffic on open ports.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your mumble server is running and its listening port is 64738?
You have public ip so that is good.
uPNP turned on? If not turn it on.

You mention this happens with the dmz also. That would indicated a malfunctioning router. Might contact Asus support to see if they have suggestions on fixing it


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

uPNP is turned on, and the server is running set up to the correct WAN IP and port.

I had a Dlink DIR-855 router just recently with the same problem, so I switched both network card and router to see if that fixed it. D-link support had never heard of anything like it. I will give ASUS support something to think about tomorrow though :smile:

Isn't it strange though? What else could it be?
Just reinstalling windows, installing drivers, resetting the router and configuring it according to the manual should work, but it has not. 
I thought getting a new router would be the easy way out :whistling:


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

I have been thinking about what I have also replaced since the last time I had my port forwarding work. The only thing I can think of is the motherboard. It seems a bit far fetched, since both the Ethernet connection and wireless external USB network card has the same problem. Unless they both go through the same components on the motherboard.


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

Today I tried port forwarding on a different computer with a different OS (macintosh), so I think that actually rules out the possibility of the problem being somewhere in my household. Since the ISP does not know of the problem im guessing the problem is located in their connection for this block, and im the only one on the block that has tried to set up a server.

Gonna call the ISP and put some pressure on them to investigate and explain. If I find out what the problem is through them, I will come back and write it here if it turns out to be something interesting.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you connected direct to the modem does the mumble server work then what internet security package(anti-virus and firewall) are you using?


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Have you connected direct to the modem does the mumble server work then what internet security package(anti-virus and firewall) are you using?


I have put two different routers, one of which were completely new, in DMZ. That should practicly do the same thing right? I have no modem, just an ethernet jack in the wall. I have deactivated windows firewall and i have AVG Free, which i have also tried deactivating.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try connecting your computer directly to the wall jack via ethernet cable see if you have the same issues.

If you do then contact your isp to do line quality tests and check the connection their end. Explain to them what you are setting up.

Have you done any other portforwarding at all and has it worked?


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Try connecting your computer directly to the wall jack via ethernet cable see if you have the same issues.
> 
> If you do then contact your isp to do line quality tests and check the connection their end. Explain to them what you are setting up.
> 
> Have you done any other portforwarding at all and has it worked?


Oddly enough, connecting it directly to the wall jack gave me a 100mbit connection but no access to the internet.

Also, if I disable uPNP and NAT, I cant access the internets.

The ISP has pinged my ip, and since inward traffic is no problem, they cant see any problem. I did run servers 6 months ago, and then it stopped working for unknown reasons.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

traedis said:


> I have put two different routers, one of which were completely new, in DMZ. That should practicly do the same thing right? I have no modem, just an ethernet jack in the wall. I have deactivated windows firewall and i have AVG Free, which i have also tried deactivating.


No modem, just a Ethernet jack in the wall.

What type of Internet service is this? Is it a wireless feed that has a unit on the roof or out side wall, or do you live in a complex that provides Internet for you?

Can you post a ipconfig /all when connected directly to the wall jack?


----------



## Mazlo65 (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a modem somewhere, even if you can't see it. You need to track it down, it is probably a router as well and you may have a double-NAT issue..


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

Mazlo65 said:


> There is a modem somewhere, even if you can't see it. You need to track it down, it is probably a router as well and you may have a double-NAT issue..


I agree, it sounds like you have a ISP provided modem/router combo and you are putting the other router in a DMZ so it has a public address as well.

This gives that other router a WAN address but it doesn't really solve your routing problem, you still have two places you can port forward, etc. 

If you have access to the ISP modem (if this is indeed the case) I would set this up as a bridge and forward the actual WAN address to your preferred personal router and consolidate the routing to just one spot for port forwarding, etc.

-Legit


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help here at TechSupportForum 

I have two ISPs in my house. Since my regular ISP wouldnt do anything, I have now tried the other ISP that provides a connection not through the same fibre wires, but through a TV/Phone/Internet cable jack. 

The exact same problem still persists with the connection to the other ISP.
I have now tried 3 routers, 3 computers, 2 operating systems and 2 service providers.

The 2 previous routers were not ISP provided, but bought by my self. The 3rd one that I got today with the new connection is ISP provided.

It feels like there should not be many alternative causes of the error by this time, I don't think there is anything I have not changed now.

Legit: How would i get a hold of the actual WAN adress, if that is not what I have in my router? Would I not then miss the access point and lose connection or something like that? I will ask about this next time I call the support.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

What, why would you possibly have two active ISP connections? Strange.. Why wouldn't they do anything, what did they say?

Your WAN addy is just your public address, I'm not sure where it is in your network without some screenshots. Normally, a private IP is something like 192.168.1.* or 10.10.*. 

When you go here, what does it say for your WAN vs what you can see in the routers? This should be your WAN address.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

Listen, you really just need to simply and then work out from there. Are you able to connect a machine up to this new ISP directly?


----------



## traedis (Apr 6, 2012)

I got the second connection for a short period of time just to see if the first ISP were, as they claimed but did not prove themselves, not responsible for this.

Yes, the first router&connection is configured with a static IP, and the second has a dynamic ip-adress. Both WAN adresses are specified in the routers, and those are the adresses I do the port open checks on.

I will try to connect to the fiber jack directly, last time I tried Windows registered a connection with the right speed, but no internet access.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

What do you mean by both WAN addresses are specified in the routers? The router/modem provided by the ISP or your router? 

Honestly traedis, I had problems the last time I tried to do double port forwarding (foward the port off the modem/router and onto the second router then to your comp). As I said before I set this up as a bridge and eliminated all the problems. The WAN address gets pushed to your router instead of being held on their router/modem and you just use theirs as a modem.

Let me know about the direct connection to the modem, this should work just fine.


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

To follow that up, are you able to access the modem/router admin page on this new ISP?


----------



## ksavoie (Apr 11, 2014)

Traedis,

Did you ever get this problem resolved? I am having the exact same problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This thread is two years old and will now be closed.

I would suggest you post your own question we can help you with


----------

